# How do you enable email notifications in the new forum?



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I used to be notified via email when someone replied to a subscribed thread. In the new forum, the only option I see is 'Alert', which doesn't seem to translate to an email.

I do get emailed when someone PMs me though.

How do I enable this?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Click your Avatar, top right. Acc settings, Email options, click preferences. Extra ticks can then be applied & save.
Appears to be the way.
Hoggy


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That page only lets you enable 'alerts' for some reason. I found it on this page in the end https://www.ttforum.co.uk/watched/threads, there is a drop down at the bottom right


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Well done, we are all trying to learn this mishmash... More means less.
Hoggy.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

new format suck's,
i'll only try and use it if i'm in dire need of help, if i can figure it out that is,


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

I disabled and then re enabled notifications to the threads I was following. That worked for me.


----------

